# Where to buy Ca(NO3)2



## David Shanahan (12 Dec 2016)

aquarium plant food are out. Can anyone suggest an alternative supplier, or alternative I can get from somewhere like B&Q. Other retailers are available.


----------



## PARAGUAY (13 Dec 2016)

Sponsor TNC


----------



## ian_m (13 Dec 2016)

PARAGUAY said:


> Sponsor TNC


Except they don't sell calcium nitrate. 

Maybe there is a world supply issue of calcium nitrate ?


----------



## ahjoe0digi (13 Dec 2016)

Just look for lab supplier,  they sell all kind of chemical we need unless your country ban it. Example I can't buy any form of antibiotics in Malaysia without Doctor's prescription or license.  Some country may regulate potassium nitrate as it is one of raw ingredients to make bomb. 
Famous brand:






Sent from my MX4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ahjoe0digi (13 Dec 2016)

Item code from Merck (MSD),  may differ in your country. You can call them and ask is there any agent or supplier in your city. 

Sent from my MX4 using Tapatalk


----------



## David Shanahan (13 Dec 2016)

I've found some calcium chloride. I need to have a look at how much I need to mix, but should do the job.


----------

